# Ρήματα σε –άρω



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Τα ρήματα σε *–άρω* είχαν την τιμητική τους στη συζήτηση για το _γκουγκλάρω_. 

Ήδη από τα χρόνια του μεσαίωνα είναι παραγωγικότατο το επίθημα _*–άρω*_ για το σχηματισμό ρημάτων από ξένες λέξεις. Ξεκινήσαμε να τις φτιάχνουμε από ιταλικές και βενετσιάνικες που είχαν ανάλογη κατάληξη στα δικά τους ρήματα, π.χ. _αβαντζάρω_ από το _avanzare_. Ξεφυλλίζοντας το Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά σημείωσα αρκετά τέτοια ρήματα με διάφανη σημασία, που όμως δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα:
_αβιζάρω_ (ειδοποιώ), _αλαργάρω _(απομακρύνω –ομαι), _βιζιτάρω, γκουβερνάρω, εζαμινάρω, ιμπορτάρω, μανιτζάρω_ (από το βενετικό _manizar_· σήμερα, από τα αγγλικά: _μανατζάρω_), _μεριτάρω_ (αξίζω), _μπαλοτάρω_ (ψηφίζω· όπως και οι μπαλοθιές των Κρητικών, από τη _ballotta_ «σφαιρίδιο»), _ντιβινάρω_ κ.ο.κ.

Υπάρχουν μερικές που τις χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμα, π.χ.
_(α)κοστάρω, αμολάρω, κουμαντάρω, κουράρω, κρεπάρω, μπαρκάρω, μπατάρω, μπουκάρω, ορτσάρω._

Στη συνέχεια φτιάχναμε όλο και περισσότερα ρήματα σε –_άρω_ από τα γαλλικά και τα αγγλικά, χωρίς να χρειαζόμαστε κάποιο –_are_ στο τέλος της ξένης λέξης, ή κατευθείαν από ελληνικά ουσιαστικά ξένης προέλευσης π.χ. _λανσάρω_ (γαλλ. _lancer_), _σουτάρω_ (< _σουτ_, αγγλικό _shoot_), _γιουχάρω_ (< _γιούχα_, τουρκικό _yuha_). 
Δείτε το σχετικό λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq="-άρω"&dq=

Το ΛΚΝ έχει καμιά εκατοστή ρήματα στο κλιτικό πρότυπο Ρ6 (_τρατάρω τρατάρομαι_) και ίσως άλλα τόσα στο Ρ6α (αυτά που δεν έχουν μεσοπαθητική).

Τα ρήματα αυτά ωστόσο είναι αρκετά περισσότερα αφού το λεξικό δεν έχει ρήματα όπως _γκουγκλάρω, εξιτάρω, κλικάρω, κρασάρω, λογκάρω, μιξάρω, μπανάρω, μπουτάρω, ξεπαρκάρω, πιτσικάρω, ποστάρω, σορτάρω, σπαμάρω, στροφάρω_ και άλλα — ρήματα καθημερινά, γνωστά, ενίοτε χρήσιμα. (Νιώθω έναν πειρασμό να επιδιώξω τη δημιουργία μιας πλήρους λίστας.)

Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξουμε (κάπου το έχουμε ξαναγράψει) είναι ο σχηματισμός των χρόνων κ.λπ. Είναι περίπου σαν να έχουμε να κάνουμε με ρήματα σε –_ίζω_.

Δείτε τα ουσιαστικά (_τρατάρισμα, φρενάρισμα, ζιπάρισμα, μποτιλιάρισμα_), τα επίθετα (_αλαμπικάριστος, ατρακάριστος, φαλτσαριστός, σπατουλαριστός_), τις παθητικές μετοχές (_σοκαρισμένος, κεντραρισμένος, ντοπαρισμένος, φορμαρισμένος_) ή τον παθητικό αόριστο (_τραταρίστηκα, σενιαρίστηκε_).

Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να προσέχουμε και στον αόριστο της ενεργητικής, όπου το [ísa] του τέλους μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με την ομόηχη κατάληξη άλλων ρημάτων. Όμως δεν είναι σαν το _λαχτάρησα_ ή το _φλυάρησα_, αλλά, όπως είδαμε κι από τους άλλους τύπους, τελειώνουν σε *–άρισα*. Για καθένα από τα παρακάτω θα βρείτε και μερικά ανορθόγραφα σε –_άρησα_:

_μακιγιάρισα
τρακάρισα
καβατζάρισα
κορνιζάρισα
μοντάρισα
μπλοκάρισα
πατρονάρισε
μπαρκάρισε
τεστάρισε
καλμάρισε_
και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να προσέχουμε και στον αόριστο της ενεργητικής, όπου το [ísa] του τέλους μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με την ομόηχη κατάληξη άλλων ρημάτων. Όμως δεν είναι σαν το _λαχτάρησα_ ή το _φλυάρησα_, αλλά, όπως είδαμε κι από τους άλλους τύπους, τελειώνουν σε *–άρισα*.


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3503-%CE%B1%CF%8C%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD-%CF%81%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%AC%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD-%CF%83%CE%B5-%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%89.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Μπράβο, καλά το θυμόμουν. Δεν τα κολλάω όμως, για να μείνουμε εδώ στους νεολογισμούς περισσότερο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Στις λέξεις που πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν (ακόμα) τα λεξικά (θα προσθέτω νέες και ελληνικές αντιστοιχίες όταν το θυμάμαι):
μπλογκάρω, μπλογκάρισμα (ιστολόγηση)
τρολάρω, τρολάρισμα
σπουλάρω, σπουλάρισμα
στολάρω, στολάρισμα
φλουτάρω, φλουτάρισμα (αποεστίαση)


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
στοκάρω (όχι με στόκο· με στοκ, απόθεμα), στοκάρισμα - ξεστοκάρω, ξεστοκάρισμα


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Στακάρω (αποθηκεύω σε stacks)
Σκρολάρω (κάνω scroll up-down)
Φορουμάρω (γράφω σε φόρουμ και διαβάζω)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί ο αόριστος σε -ισα; Τι έχουν τα τράκαρα, σπάμαρα, μπλόκαρα, κτλ;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

*ξεζαντάρω *(βγάζω το λάστιχο απ' τη ζάντα — αφαιρώ το επίσωτρο από το σώτρο)
*ξαναζαντάρω *(βάζω πάλι κάποιο λάστιχο που το είχα αφαιρέσει, πχ ξαναζαντάρω τα καλοκαιρινά-κανονικά λάστιχα που τα 'χα βγάλει τον χειμώνα για να βάλω χιονολάστιχα με καρφιά)


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί ο αόριστος σε -ισα; Τι έχουν τα τράκαρα, σπάμαρα, μπλόκαρα, κτλ;



Τίποτα κακό δεν έχουν - εκτός από το ότι σε κάποια τέτοια ρήματα, ο παρελθοντικός σε -αρα δεν χρησιμοποιείται (συνήθως), π.χ. _μακίγιαρα_, _ντεμπούταρα_, _καμούφλαρα_, από την άλλη όμως _φούμαρα_ (παρά _τα_ _φούμαρα_) - μόνο που δεν έχουν και διάκριση παρατατικού-αορίστου όπως λέει κι εκεί ο Ζαζ (παραπομπή στο #2 του παρόντος).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί ο αόριστος σε -ισα; Τι έχουν τα τράκαρα, σπάμαρα, μπλόκαρα, κτλ;


Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι οι νεότεροι τείνουν να χρησιμοποιούν αποκλειστικά τους τύπους σε -αρα, και μάλιστα θεωρούν λανθασμένους τους άλλους, σε -ισα. Μου έχει τύχει να μου το διορθώσει σε επιμέλεια κάποιος συνάδελφος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Αν εξαιρέσεις αυτά που λέει ο Δαεμάνος, είναι και δική μου αίσθηση ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο η κατάληξη -αρα. Η διάκριση παρατατικού-αορίστου μού είναι ψιλοαδιάφορη. Αφού λειτουργεί σε άλλα ρήματα, μού αρκεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί ο αόριστος σε -ισα; Τι έχουν τα τράκαρα, σπάμαρα, μπλόκαρα, κτλ;


Συγγνώμη που δεν το (ξανα)είπα αυτό. Όπως βλέπουμε και στο κλιτικό πρότυπο, ο ένας τύπος του αορίστου (_τράκαρα_) είναι ίδιος με τον παρατατικό, γι' αυτό, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε 100% σαφείς, προτιμάμε τον αόριστο που τελειώνει σε –_άρισα_.
[Ναι, καλά, πήγα βόλτα και γύρισα...]

Παράκληση: Μαζί με τα ρήματα, ας βάζετε και άλλα μέρη λόγου που ξέρουμε ότι κυκλοφορούν, π.χ.
στοκάρισμα
ξεστοκάρισμα
σκρολάρισμα
ξεζαντάρισμα (τι μαθαίνω!)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 5, 2012)

φερμάρω
στοπάρω (στοπάρισμα)
στανιάρω
ξελαμπικάρω


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 5, 2012)

κομπλάρω, κομπλάρισμα 
μπουκάρω
μουντάρω, μουντάρισμα
αβαράρω
αγαντάρω, αγαντάρισμα 
βογάρω, βογάρισμα (και πόσες άλλες ναυτικές...)


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
οσιάρω, οσιάρισμα (OCR)
μπιτάρω (οικον.), μπιτάρισμα
μπιτάρω (μουσ.), μπιτάρισμα 
(αμπιτάρω, 'μπιτάρω: κατοικώ, _διαλ._)
ξαλεγράρω


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

τσιτάρω, τσιτάρισμα
λινκάρω, λινκάρισμα
τουϊτάρω, τουϊτάρισμα


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
μαρκετάρω, μαρκετάρισμα
προμοτάρω, προμοτάρισμα


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

στραντζάρω, στραντζάρισμα


----------



## UsualSuspect (Sep 5, 2012)

Για το _κομπλάρω_ θέλω να προσθέσω μια άλλη σημασία από τη γνωστή στα λεξικά. Στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό το προσωπικό λέει το κομπλάρω αντί του θυμώνω (τα παίρνω κρανίο για την ακρίβεια) ή του κολλάω σε μια άποψη. Παραδείγματα: 1.Ζήτησα από τον διοικητή άδεια αλλά αυτός κόμπλαρε (τσαντίστηκε) και με πέταξε έξω από το γραφείο, 2. Ζητάω από τον διοικητή άδεια αλλά αυτός έχει κομπλάρει (κολλήσει) και μου λέει ότι δεν προβλέπεται. Η φράση μάλλον προέκυψε από τους μηχανικούς του Ναυτικού. Όπως η μηχανή του πλοίου κομπλάρει στο πρόσω ή στο ανάποδα, έτσι και το μυαλό του διοικητή "κλειδώνει" προς μια κατεύθυνση ή "φορτώνει" και τσαντίζεται.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

σετάρω (= 1. κάνω σετ 2. ρυθμίζω), σετάρισμα


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Για το _κομπλάρω_ θέλω να προσθέσω μια άλλη σημασία από τη γνωστή στα λεξικά.


Μία άλλη, πολύ διαδεδομένη αλλά αλεξικογράφητη, σημασία για το _κομπλάρω _είναι "φουλάρω".


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

And the rhythm section:

μπασάρω, μπασάρισμα (μουσ., ακουστ.)
ρολάρω, ρολάρισμα (μουσ.) Υπάρχουν στο ΛΚΝ, με άλλες σημασίες όμως.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

ετικετάρω, ετικετάρισμα
μπιζουτάρω "πλαγιοτέμνω", μπιζουτάρισμα "λοξότμηση, φαλτσογωνιά"


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
πρεφάρω (παίρνω πρέφα, αντιλαμβάνομαι)
πρεζάρω (παίρνω πρέζα, μαστουριάζομαι, _σνιφάρω_), πρεζάρισμα (_snuff_)
σπρεχάρω (το γερμανομαθές _σπικάρω_)


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

Ένας κατάλογος που έφτιαξα πρόχειρα, σκανάροντας τις σελίδες του: _L’influence du francais sur le grec_ του Κοντοσόπουλου (1978). Επομένως όλες έχουν αφομοιωθεί πριν από αυτή τη χρονολογία.


αγκαζάρω
αμπαλάρω
απλικάρω
γκρουπάρω
γρασάρω
καδράρω
καμουφλάρω
καπιτονάρω
κλακάρω
κλατάρω
κοντράρω
κοπιάρω
κριτικάρω
λανσάρω
λιντσάρω
μακιγιάρω
μαρκάρω (και ξε-μαρκάρω)
μαρσάρω
μιζάρω
μοντάρω
μοντελάρω
μπλοκάρω (και ξε-μπλοκάρω)
μποϊκοτάρω
νετάρω
ντεγκραντάρω
ντελαπάρω
ντεμπουτάρω
ντεμπραγιάρω
ντισκαλιφιάρω
ντοπάρω
ντουμπλάρω
ντρεσάρω
πανάρω
παρκάρω
πακετάρω
παρφουμάρω
πατινάρω
πικάρω
πιλοτάρω
πλασάρω
πλονζάρω
ποζάρω
πουντράρω
πρεσάρω
προβοκάρω
ραφινάρω
ρεβεγιονάρω
ρεκλαμάρω (και αυτορεκλαμάρομαι)
ρετουσάρω
ροντάρω
σαμποτάρω
σοκάρω
στιλιζάρω
σπεκουλάρω
σωφάρω
ταμπονάρω
τρακάρω
τρενάρω
φερμάρω
φιγουράρω
φιλτράρω
φιξάρω
φρενάρω
φριζάρω

Και άλλες τέσσερις που εντοπίζονται μόνο στην καλιαρντή:

εξπλικάρω (= εξηγώ)
ντεζιράρω (= επιθυμώ) 
κουπάρω (= κόβω)
μαρσάρω (= αγοράζω)

Και τέλος δύο που θυμήθηκα, αγγλικής προέλευσης:

σκανάρω
φουλάρω


----------



## pidyo (Sep 5, 2012)

κογιονάρω (η κανονική σημασία είναι περιπαίζω, νομίζω)

edit: άκυρο, κουσουμάρεις λέει το τραγούδι, το κογιονάρω είναι από το Πίνω και μεθώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

pidyo said:


> κογιονάρω (η κανονική σημασία είναι περιπαίζω, νομίζω)



Ναι, το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά το έχει το ΛΚΝ: *κογιονάρω* [kojonáro] Ρ6α : (λαϊκότρ.) κοροϊδεύω. [βεν. cogionar -ω]


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> _σορτάρω_


Χρειάζεται ίσως να πούμε εδώ ότι υπάρχουν δύο _σορτάρω_: ένα από το _sort _τού γενικού λεξιλογίου, κι ένα από το _short _τού χρηματοοικονομικού.


----------



## sarant (Sep 5, 2012)

Και μερικά ακόμα, κοιτάζοντας βέβαια μόνο τη λίστα του Earion:

αριβάρω
καναλιζάρω
κορνιζάρω
ξεσκαρτάρω
οντουλάρω
προβάρω
σολάρω
στοπάρω


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
φριζάρω (τα μαλλιά: κατσαρώνω, σγουραίνω. Λεξιλογικά δείγματα εκεί κι εκεί), φριζάρισμα
φριζάρει (παγώνει ο υπολογιστής, it freezes)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

Επίσης:

πλαφονάρω, πλαφονάρισμα "βάζω πλαφόν"
λαγκάρω, λαγκάρισμα (=έχω lag)
τριμάρω, τριμάρισμα (=κάνω trim)
τριγκάρω, τριγκάρισμα (=trigger _(v.)_)
πιμπάρω, πιμπάρισμα (=pimp _(v.)_)
λοκάρω, λοκάρισμα (=lock on _(v.)_)
μιλφάρω "πάω για MILFες"
ξελιμάρω "ξεσκαρτάρω τα λιμά"
Ειδική εύφημος μνεία στο Ρεμπέτικο Λεξικό της Πληροφορικής (http://reb-lex.blogspot.gr/)

Πατσάρω
Γκραμπάρω
Γκουγκλάρω
Χακάρω
Μπουτάρω
Φορμάρω
Πινγκάρω
Ζιπάρω
Τσατάρω


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

...
πριμάρω (_ακουστ., μουσ.,_ βγάζω πρίμα, ήχο σε υψηλές συχνότητες), πριμάρισμα. ΑΝΤ μπασάρω






_Αν θέλεις με πριμάρεις
Αν θέλεις με μπασάρεις
Αν θες μ' ακομπανιάρεις, 
διαλέγεις και παίρνεις
Αν θες με παρατάς...
_
και βέβαια _ριμάρει_._
_
πριμάρω (ασταρώνω, πρωτεπιχρίω), πριμάρισμα (priming)


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το μτβ. ρ. *calibrate* έχει τις ακόλουθες σημασίες στο χώρο της μηχανολογίας και των ηλεκτρονικών:
> 1. to determine, check, or rectify the graduation of (any instrument giving quantitative measurements) = *διακριβώνω*, _κν._ *καλιμπράρω*
> 2. to divide or mark with gradations, graduations, or other indexes of degree, quantity, etc., as on a thermometer, measuring cup, or the like = *βαθμονομώ* [...]


*καλιμπράρω, καλιμπράρισμα* σε ένα νήμα ζαζούλειας ακριβείας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2012)

γκρουμάρω, γκρουμάρισμα (από το αγγλ. _groom _στη σημασία του για την περιποίηση και τον καλλωπισμό κατοικιδίων)


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2012)

Το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό το νήμα. Οπότε να προσθέσω και το _γιουτιουμπάρω_ (ή _γιουτουμπάρω_);

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...κουγκλεύω-ή-τι&p=163492&viewfull=1#post163492


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

Και με τις ευλογίες του Καβάφη:

*χαμπαγκάρω, χαμπαγκάρισμα... *:)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12439-Στο-Ίδρυμα-Ωνάση-μεταφέρεται-το-Αρχείο-Καβάφη


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2013)

Κι η νικέλεια οργή πέφτει μ' ορμή πάνω στο _*μινιμάρω*_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2013)

Η (εννιάχρονη) κόρη μου μου έβαλε τα γυαλιά θύμισε άλλο ένα ρήμα της οικογένειας, το οποίο ως τώρα μας είχε ξεφύγει· Σάββατο μεσημέρι και κάποιος μπαίνει απ' τη Βουλιαγμένης στη Λαμπράκη με ανάποδο τιμόνι:
-Πωωω, τον είδες, Τζ., που μπήκε με χειρόφρενο;
-Τι εννοείς, μπαμπά;
-Να, έτσι! (της δείχνω με τα χέρια)
-Έκανε ντριφτ, μπαμπά, έκανε ντριφτ! Κι εγώ συνέχεια *ντριφτάρω *στο Sonic!​


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2013)

Να θυμηθούμε βέβαια ότι αυτό το λέμε ήδη _μπαντιλίκι _(και το ρήμα αμετάβατο: _μπαντιλικιάζω_ -για το όχημα).


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2013)

...
Σχετικά νήματα: *drifting, fishtail (drift)*.

Ωστόσο: *ντριφτάρω* (69 γκουγκλιές), ντριφτάρεις (136), ντριφτάρει (218), αγώνας ντριφτ (22), αγώνες ντριφτ (60) και Πρωτάθλημα Ντριφτ (16).

Ενώ: μπαντιλικιάζω (1 γκουγκλιά), παντιλικιάζω (2), μπαντιλικώνω (2), παντιλικώνω (11).

Με την ευκαιρία: παντιλίκι (202), παντιλίκια (260) και μπαντιλίκι (117), μπαντιλίκια (230).

Τα τεχνικά, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει στην πράξη, τ' αφήνω στον Ζάζουλα που ξέρει καλύτερα απ' αυτά.


----------



## cougr (Sep 24, 2013)

γκαμπλάρω γκολάρω γυαλοχαρτάρω ζιπάρω καναλιζάρω κλατάρω κλατσάρω κλιπάρω κομπλάρω κομπλεξάρω κοουτσάρω κουλάρω κρεπάρω κροπάρω λαικάρω λολάρω λουκάρω μαπάρω μιξάρω μολάρω μπαμπάρω μπομπάρω μπουκάρω μπουκμαρκάρω μπουτάρω ντεμπουτάρω ντουμπλάρω ντρεσάρω ντριμπλάρω ντριπάρω ξεκλατάρω πουσάρω πρεσάρω ραπάρω ρεμιζάρω ρεμιξάρω ρετάρω ρεφάρω ριλαξάρω ροφλάρω σιντάρω σκιμάρω σκιπάρω σκιτσάρω σνιφάρω σουιτσάρω σουλατσάρω σπαμάρω σπινάρω σποιλάρω στιγκάρω στικάρω στρεσάρω στριπάρω τζιπάρω τικάρω τορρεντάρω τριμάρω τριπάρω τσιπάρω τσοπάρω φιξάρω φλασάρω φλιπάρω φλοπάρω φουλάρω χακάρω χιπχοπάρω


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2013)

cougr said:


> γκαμπλάρω γκολάρω γυαλοχαρτάρω ζιπάρω καναλιζάρω κλατάρω κλατσάρω κλιπάρω κομπλάρω κομπλεξάρω κοουτσάρω κουλάρω κρεπάρω κροπάρω λαικάρω λολάρω λουκάρω μαπάρω μιξάρω μολάρω μπαμπάρω μπομπάρω μπουκάρω μπουκμαρκάρω μπουτάρω ντεμπουτάρω ντουμπλάρω ντρεσάρω ντριμπλάρω ντριπάρω ξεκλατάρω πουσάρω πρεσάρω ραπάρω ρεμιζάρω ρεμιξάρω ρετάρω ρεφάρω ριλαξάρω ροφλάρω σιντάρω σκιμάρω σκιπάρω σκιτσάρω σνιφάρω σουιτσάρω σουλατσάρω σπαμάρω σπινάρω σποιλάρω στιγκάρω στικάρω στρεσάρω στριπάρω τζιπάρω τικάρω τορρεντάρω τριμάρω τριπάρω τσιπάρω τσοπάρω φιξάρω φλασάρω φλιπάρω φλοπάρω φουλάρω χακάρω χιπχοπάρω



Μας αράραρες κανονικά! :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2013)

Ωραίο το «μπουτάρω». Το πρόσωπο που το κάνει αυτό για επάγγελμα πώς λέγεται; :twit:


----------



## cougr (Sep 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μας αράραρες κανονικά! :)



Nickel, shouldn't that be ......_αρ*ώ*ραρες κανονικά_? :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2013)

Νομίζω πως το σωστό ρήμα είναι _αράρω _ (και επομένως, μας _άραρες_) και είσαστε και οι δύο οφσάιτ. ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2013)

...
*overclock = υπερχρονίζω, κν. κλοκάρω*



Zazula said:


> Το καταθέτω προκειμένου να λημματογραφηθεί και το "κλοκάρω", ως μη λόγιο ισοδύναμο του "υπερχρονίζω" - αμφότερα αποδίδουν το "overclock".
> 
> Επίσης, overclocked = υπερχρονισμένος/η/ο, _κν._ κλοκαρισμένος/η/ο





nickel said:


> Και *overclocking* = υπερχρονισμός, _κν._ κλοκάρισμα.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking


----------



## kosdome6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το γράψω εδώ ή να ανοίξω καινούριο νήμα...

Η λέξη "*τρολάρω*" έχει καταχωρηθεί ως είναι στην ελληνική ή έχουμε κάποια αξιόπιστη ελληνικής προέλευσης;
Αν ναι, τότε γράφεται με ένα ή με δύο "λ";

Ευχαριστώ, και αν πρέπει να ανοίξω νέο νήμα, οι admin ας με μετακινήσουν παρακαλώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Σε μετέφερα εδώ, όπου (πιο πάνω) υπάρχει το παρακάτω:



nickel said:


> Στις λέξεις που πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν (ακόμα) τα λεξικά (θα προσθέτω νέες και ελληνικές αντιστοιχίες όταν το θυμάμαι):
> μπλογκάρω, μπλογκάρισμα (ιστολόγηση)
> τρολάρω, τρολάρισμα
> σπουλάρω, σπουλάρισμα
> ...



Τα τρολ είναι διαδεδομένα, έχουν και βικιπαιδικό λήμμα, οπότε δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φτιάξουμε λέξη ελληνικής προέλευσης (άσε που η πιο ωραία θα ήταν ο καλικάντζαρος, που όμως έχει τριπλάσια γράμματα  ).

Το ρήμα _τρολάρω_ και το ουσιαστικό _τρολάρισμα_ έχουν ένα λάμδα, όπως άλλωστε και το ίδιο το _τρολ_. Φταίει η απλοποίηση, που έκανε τις λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης να χάσουν τα διπλά τους.


----------



## kosdome6 (Mar 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> (άσε που η πιο ωραία θα ήταν ο καλικάντζαρος, που όμως έχει τριπλάσια γράμματα  ).


Χαχα. Πάντως θα είχε πλάκα να χρησιμοποιούσαμε το ρήμα "*καλικαντζαρίζω*" :lol:
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

*μπριφάρω* & *μπριφάρισμα *(βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12863-debriefing&p=215149&viewfull=1#post215149)


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2014)

*κοφτάρω *= πάω ασύστολα με κοφτίδια, το σκάω [ενν. το μοτέρ] συνεχώς στον κόφτη [= _rev limiter_ αγγλιστί]


----------



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2015)

*σλαμπάρω*, βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=234291&viewfull=1#post234291


----------



## hellex (Jan 7, 2015)

Ήρθε ο χρόνος να προσθέσουμε και το *σοράρω* με την ακόλουθη ερμηνεία: καπνίζω, "εκθέτω κάτι σε καπνό" κατά συνέπεια κάνω κάτι καπνιστό". Σοραριστή ρέγγα;


>


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2015)

Ακούω συνέχεια να το λέει η 11χρονη κόρη μου, έχει ήδη πολλά ευρήματα, βλέπω το 'χει και το σλανγκρ: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/giolaro_22971 — *γιολάρω*, εκ του YOLO.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2015)

*ρεπάρω 1.* παίρνω ρεπό (υπάρχει σε βικιλεξικό, σλανγκρ κ.α.) *2.* αγοράζω ρέπος, μετατρέπω σε ρέπος Ά_λλες πηγές πάντως αναφέρουν την εκτίμηση ότι το μέγιστο που μπορεί να ρεπάρει ο ΟΔΔΗΧ είναι 1,5-2 δισ. ευρώ, διότι πολύ απλά τα υπόλοιπα έχουν ρεπαριστεί από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση._


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2018)

τσιλάρω
μπλεντάρω
μπλανσάρω
μπρεζάρω
σοτάρω
μπιμάρω (από το _μπίμερ _= ραβδομπλέντερ χειρός)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2018)

Και 249 λήμματα σε -άρω απ' το λεξικό του Κάτου: http://georgakas.lit.auth.gr/dictio...isi/g-katou?chronoform=search_katos&lima=%άρω


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 19, 2018)

Να προσθέσουμε στον κατάλογο και το _*σπονσοράρω*_, που έχει αναφέρει ο Ζαζ προ αμνημονεύτων και που δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο παραπάνω λεξικό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2018)

dharvatis said:


> Να προσθέσουμε στον κατάλογο και το _*σπονσοράρω*_, που έχει αναφέρει ο Ζαζ προ αμνημονεύτων και που δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο παραπάνω λεξικό.


Αν και πολύ συχνά ακούω και τον παράλληλο (απλολογημένο) τύπο _*σπονσάρω*_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2018)

*ντιλάρω*

ντιλάρω, ντιλάρει, ντιλάρουν, ντιλάρισμα

Να που ο πρωθυπουργός μάς θύμισε ρήμα που είχαμε ξεχάσει:

«Αυτός είναι ο μεγάλος τους φόβος. Ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε. Ούτε παίζουμε, ούτε φοβόμαστε, ούτε ντιλάρουμε, όπως έκαναν όλοι οι προηγούμενοι» κατέληξε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας.
https://www.tribune.gr/politics/new...vomaste-de-ntilaroyme-tha-ta-kataferoyme.html

Η γραφή με -η- είναι παλιάς κοπής.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2018)

αροζάρω


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2018)

Zazula said:


> αροζάρω



Που θα πει...;


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Που θα πει...;


χρησιμοποιώ την τεχνική του αροζέ


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2018)

Δηλαδή:

Αροζέ (arroser): ξαναχύνω ελαφρώς, ραντίζω, διαβρέχω επάνω στο κρέας τον χυμό ή το λίπος του.

Γλωσσάρι Μαγειρικής, Αλέξανδρος Γιώτης
Les Livres du Tourisme, Γ Έκδοση 

Γλωσσάρι μαγειρικής
http://www.thefoodproject.gr/page.aspx?itemID=SPG14&ltr=218


----------



## Katsik35 (May 3, 2018)

L'arroseur arrosé:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frl0K09o-KA


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 3, 2018)

Είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο λεξικό Πατάκη και πέτυχα το εξής «λήμμα του μήνα»:

*στολκάρω [stolkáro]*

[ΑΟΡ _στόλκαρα_ και _στολκάρισα_ (απρμ. (μόνο) _στολκάρει_)]

(κυρίως στη διαδικτυακή αργκό)

*ΜΤΒ* (+αιτ.)

Παρακολουθώ συνεχώς και με μανία τον λογαριασμό που έχει κάποιος σε μέσο κοινωνικής δικτύωσης (φέισμπουκ, τουίτερ κτλ.), κυρίως επειδή έχω αισθηματικό ενδιαφέρον ή περιέργεια γι’ αυτόν κι επιθυμώ να μάθω πλήρως όλες τις κινήσεις του, τις επαφές του με άλλους, τις συνήθειές του κτλ.

_Την είχε πατήσει άγρια μαζί της και περνούσε τον χρόνο του στολκάροντας το προφίλ της στο φέισμπουκ

Έχω μια κουτσομπόλα ξαδέλφη που μονίμως στολκάρει τον λογαριασμό μου στο τουίτερ_


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2018)

*σπινάρω *(όχι _σπινιάρω_) στη σημασία "κάνω spin doctoring"
(περί _σπινάρω _βλ. κ. https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9043)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2018)

Σε κουμπιούτερσπικ και/ή μεταξύ γκέιμερς το «γκλιτσάρω» χρησιμοποιείται ως προσαρμογή στα ελληνικά του αγγλ. glitch κι έχει και την κυριολεκτική σημασία (= κολλάω, παθαίνω κάτι και δεν λειτουργώ ή αποδίδω σωστά) και με την αντίστοιχη μεταφορική. Συνήθως απαντά σε γ' πρόσωπο (γκλιτσάρει, γκλιτσάρουν). Έχει επιχειρηθεί από τους χρήστες της λέξης και λογοπαιγνιώδης συσχέτιση με τη λ. γκλίτσα.


----------

